# Conditional Format (Rules) changing order when copied



## Snake Eyes (Dec 7, 2022)

Greetings,
I have rows that have conditional formats based on the value of one cell in that row.
There are cells within that row that have their own conditional formats (Column applied Rules.)

I want to copy the rows formats to other rows in the sheet and keep the same order of the Rules (Conditional Formats) however, every time I copy then paste the formats, the order of the rules changes. The rules that apply to the entire row are moved up to the top of the list which gives the priority over the individual column based cell formats. (See screenshots.)
How do I prevent this re-ordering?

First Image is the Original Order of the rules...





This is after copying the row formats and pasting them to a blank row...


----------



## Snake Eyes (Dec 14, 2022)

I wanted to follow up and advise that this behavior is seen in Excel 365 and not in 2016 or 2019.
This then seems to be a bug in Excel 365.


----------



## smozgur (Dec 16, 2022)

Snake Eyes said:


> This then seems to be a bug in Excel 365.


Do you have a source that mentions this is a bug? A Microsoft page or an online discussion somewhere else. If so, please post it, and then you can mark that post as the answer to lead future readers to a possible solution. Otherwise, there might be others who know about this issue or it might be something else that someone else can explain. Keeping the thread without marking a post as the solution will help them to see your question and share their knowledge on the issue. That's why I removed the solution mark.


----------



## Snake Eyes (Dec 16, 2022)

I don't have a reference to use that backs up my assertion.
I simply try the format copy in 365 and the issue appears.
I close the document and open it in 2019 and then again in 2016 and do the same process and the issue does not present itself. 
I.e. the format copy works as it should.


----------



## smozgur (Dec 16, 2022)

Snake Eyes said:


> I don't have a reference to use that backs up my assertion.
> I simply try the format copy in 365 and the issue appears.
> I close the document and open it in 2019 and then again in 2016 and do the same process and the issue does not present itself.
> I.e. the format copy works as it should.


Right, that's what I am saying. Perhaps someone has a perfect explanation for the question or a reference that explains the bug as you think (this might happen tomorrow or next year), so they can see this question doesn't have an actual answer and let us know what they know that will make this thread more useful to future readers.


----------

